
Recreating the Aroma of the Ancient City: Incense in the Ancient Mediterranean - diodorus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/drsarahbond/2017/06/26/recreating-the-aroma-of-the-ancient-city-incense-and-perfume-in-the-ancient-mediterranean/#3c569e30586a
======
madengr
Nothing changes. I'm sure the ancient world had the equivalent of Scentsy
hawkers. My wife has an essential oils kit and vaporizer. Of course it is sold
like Tupperware.

~~~
LordKano
I'm sure it was much more important in a world without ubiquitous running
water.

